# Daten per Server- Client nur als byte verschicken?



## duddel123 (24. Aug 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es nur möglich per Server Client Verbindung bytes hin und her zu schicken?? Ich finde nur Server Client Bsp. die mit den IOStreams arbeiten und die sind doch meines Wissen auf Byte beschränkt???? Oder

g duddel123

Anmerkung: String[] Bsp. wäre perfekt!!


----------



## Koravel (24. Aug 2004)

Also wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe möchtest du gern ein Stringarray über ein Netzwerk schicken. (?)

Das kannst du beispielsweise über einen ObjectStream machen.

```
ObjectOutputStream out = new ObjectOutputStream(connection.getOutputStream());
out.writeObject(new String[]{"blabla","blabal2"});
```

Respektive:

```
ObjectInputStream in = new ObjectInputStream(connection.getInputStream());
String[] meinArray = (String[])in.readObject();
```


----------



## Guest (24. Aug 2004)

ja genau das war was ich gesucht habe, werde mich mal daran versuchen


greetz + thanx duddel123


----------



## Koravel (24. Aug 2004)

Freut mich, wenn ich helfen konnte


----------

